# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  how to differentiate Boraras brigittae and B.urophthalmoides?

## Shadow

Just bough Boraras brigittae but after read AQ thread, now not sure wheter it is Boraras brigittae or Boraras urophthalmoides. Search the net but both look the same. How to differentiate between those two? What is the diet requirement for this fish?

Thanks

----------


## budak

B. urophthalmoides


B. brigittae

----------


## Quixotic

More information on the differences, with photos of course.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...rophthalmoides

----------


## Shadow

thanks for the picture and link, though I can't really tell beside the B. brigittae is more red. I just bough yesterday, thus the collor still very pale.

any idea what food should I feed them? will they eat micro pellet (guppy food)?

----------


## Fei Miao

Besides paler in colours, B. urophthalmoides body is broader and the black mark is bigger. Also the price is different .

----------


## Shadow

the fish I got is quite small, between 1cm - 1.5cm, can't really see the black mark. Try to take picture but very hard, the fish never stand still.

----------


## valice

Yours seems to have a mix of both... The top left fish looks like a _B. urophthalmoides_ while others are _B.briggitae_...
Another point of interest is that the black lateral line of the _B. urophthalmoides_ goes nearly all the way to the caudal spot. Hence their nickname "Exclaimation mark" boraras.

----------


## hwchoy

looks more like _B. maculatus_ or perhaps _B._ sp. ‘South Thailand’.

----------


## Shadow

Hi hwchoy, saw your name on other boraras thread.
What did you feed your boraras with? Will they eat guppy food? they are not surface dweller and most of the time simming our my plants so how to feed them?

----------


## valice

Shadow, you know Biotope selling those 1 dollar fish food which is actually crushed up TetraBits and OceanFree fishfood? They will eat those after awhile...

I feed my _B.merah_ those...

----------


## hwchoy

yes, just crush any flake food will do. they are not as dainty as they look.

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow, you know Biotope selling those 1 dollar fish food which is actually crushed up TetraBits and OceanFree fishfood? They will eat those after awhile...
> 
> I feed my _B.merah_ those...


hm... didn't know that, ok going to Biotope later, hope none of them die from hunger  :Grin: 

is the food sink? I hnever see them swimming on the surface.

----------


## valice

But like choy say, they basically will eat anything...
So if you ahve any type of fish food, just crush them... They will know that it is food...

Don't worry about them dying. I have _B.merahs_ who survived without any feeding for 4 days...

----------


## Shadow

glad to hear  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Shadow

This fish seems like to eat mosquito larvae, any lfs selling mosquito larvae?  :Laughing:

----------

